# After Safestrap Un/install, Bootstrapper hangs @ Moto logo.



## starfly (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey,

You guys are something like my last hope for my Razr.
Ive got an European Xt910 Razr.

The Story :

- Ive installed Safestap, checking after that its only for CDMA Phones. Uninstalled it, and reinstalled Bootstrapper ( was working fine before ), from now on CWM hangs up @ the Moto logo, got to reset it via Hardkeys.

- Sbf`d the Phone with X... Stock roms,Wiped System&Data, but after installing Bootstrapper always the same thing, hangup @ Motorola logo.

- Phone boots into Safestrap without Problem ( But its useless with XT910 )

I have read in these Forums, that much people have that problem, but the given solutions dont work for me. @HashOfCodes
told me that SS is removed Completly after wiping Data/System... But like other here even have experienced : Its fact that its not so. Something gets edited by Safestrap, whats not getting wiped, even not by SBF`ing the Phone, because before installing Safestrap, the Phone boots quite well into CWM. And because of the fact, that it is booting today quiete well into SS but not into BS, points to me to a problem in the SS Deinstallation on some Phones... ( Mounting Table ?! )

Any Suggestions what to do, or to edit ?

Because without getting CWM up and running, this Phone is "bricked" for me. ( Its runnig fine, but so ive got no chance to flash custom roms).

Sending it to motorola seems to be the only way after searching for 4 days for a solution.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

When wiping system as has code suggested are you doing this in safe mode or non safe mode?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

